# What's the cable called that you would use in a wired internet connection?



## HybridGoomba

I was fairly sure it was called an ethernet cable but when I look at Newegg I saw only one and it was $30. And since I just need a simple cable for the internet, I would never spend that much on one. I'm just wondering if I'm looking at the wrong type of cable or what, can you help me find what category I should be looking in?


----------



## kobaj

What you're looking for is cat5 cable. Or cat6, or a crossover cable depending if you're linking computers or just linking a computer with a router.

Either way, have fun .


----------



## HybridGoomba

Thanks man you rock . The problem was that I went under networking>wired networking instead of hardware>networking products. How did I miss that?


----------



## jdbennet

the more expensive ones are cat6 which is faster, but doesnt matter for most people,as thier gear doesnt need or support it.

its  a cat5 ethernet cable. For pc -> router use patch. For linking pcs directly or daisy chaining routers, use a crossover cable


----------

